# [ODMP] Seward County Sheriff's Office, Kansas ~ January 16, 2006



## Guest (Jan 17, 2006)

A Deputy with the Seward County Sheriff's Office was killed in the line of duty on January 16, 2006

*http://www.odmp.org/officer.php?oid=18127*


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

The Officer Down Memorial Page Remembers . . .






















Deputy Cory Allen Ricks 
*Seward County Sheriff's Office
Kansas*
End of Watch: Monday, January 16, 2006

Biographical Info
*Age:* 33
*Tour of Duty:* Not available
*Badge Number:* Not available

Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Automobile accident
*Date of Incident:* Monday, January 16, 2006
*Weapon Used*: Not available
*Suspect Info:* Not available

Deputy Cory Ricks was killed in an automobile accident while transporting a juvenile prisoner.

Deputy Ricks was in a department 2004 Ford Freestar, traveling on U.S. Highway 83 in Haskell County. He was transporting a juvenile inmate from Garden City to Liberal, when his vehicle struck another vehicle stopped in the road, waiting to turn. Deputy Ricks and the juvenile inmate were killed in the collision.

Agency Contact Information
Seward County Sheriff's Office
112 East 5th Street
Liberal, KS 67901

Phone: (316) 626-3262

* _Please contact the agency for funeral information_

*»* Be the first to leave a Reflection*»* Leave a Reflection*»* List all officers from this agency*»* Update this memorial*»* Printer friendly view


----------

